

Steve Woz (Apple co-founder) Feels Trapped on Facebook, says it's not open - patel
http://blog.tvdeck.com/2010/12/steve-wozniak-speaks-on-apples-closed.html

======
patel
I wonder what Mark Zuckerberg would say to that. He's always stating that
Facebook is an open and social place.

